

Spam-Friendly Registrar ‘Dynamic Dolphin’ Shuttered - larrys
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/11/spam-friendly-registrar-dynamic-dolphin-shuttered/

======
larrys
As a registrar we get notices from ICANN regarding taking over a defunct
registrar. Bidding on this is obviously a non starter.

ICANN basically asks you what you would charge the domain owners and also if
you are willing to pay ICANN per name transfered.

Per their RFI:

\-------------------------------------------------------

Regarding renewals:

4\. What fees would you charge (in USD) for .com renewals during the first
renewal term following the bulk transfer? (Fees will be evaluated after
rounding to the nearest dollar.)

$36 and up (0 points)

$30-35 (5 points)

$25-29 (7 points)

$20-24 (10 points)

$15-19 (12 points)

$14 or less (15 points)

Regarding the "kickback"

8\. Would your registrar be willing to make a payment to receive the de-
accredited registrars’ domain names? If so, how much would your registrar be
willing to pay per domain name transferred? If not, please indicate whether
your registrar would require payment to receive the names, and what payment
amount would it require. If selected as gaining registrar, my registrar will
pay this amount per name transferred.

OR If selected as gaining registrar, my registrar would require payment by
ICANN in the amount (flat fee only)

\-------------------------------------------------------

